# Removal of photos from sim card digital camera



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bit of a novice with photos.

After viewing photos taken via camera I deleted those not needed ,

To see how the remaining pictures look on a new TV in our caravan,via sim card, I was intrigued to see that the photos deleted via camera were still showing up via the memory card.

How do I get them off the memory card?

Thanks
Pedro


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Your camera is probably just tagging the blocks of memory holding the pictures as being available for re-use rather deleting the contents of the memory. The memory locations will eventually get over written with new pictures. This type of memory management extends the life of the card by reducing the number of writes done to a physical chunk of memory in the card.

The deleted pictures show up as free memory to camera and available for saving new pictures.

If the deleted pictures are something that you want no chance of ever being seen by friends or family, you could fill the card up to its limit with random pictures and then delete them. That should overwrite the original pictures.


----------



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for that Chuck.

I can see the theory behind your reasoning.

Pedro


----------

